# Coopers Brew Enhancer



## Guffman (19/10/09)

Just wondering if anyone knows the breakdown of what's in Cooper's brew enhancer 2 (and 1 for that matter) by percentage. I have all the ingredients here so I might as well mix it myself.


----------



## Stagwa (19/10/09)

Something like this:

be1= 600g dextrose, 400g maltodextrin
be2 = 500g dextrose, 250g maltodextrin, 250g light dry malt


----------



## Plastic Man (19/10/09)

Can't vouch for accuracy of info but try:

undefined


----------

